# real basic, enregistrer sur le disque dur ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mai 2000)

Salut, je cherche comment faire pour enregistrer de simples fichier texte sur le disque, ceci afin de sauvegarder des données d'un programme quelconque, ex : liste de numéros de tél.

Je cherche aussi un max de progs (code source !) en rb !

Merci d'avance pour ton aide

------------------
-------------------------
      De Pinho Helder
hdepinho@etsc.ch
*************************


----------



## steg (24 Mai 2000)

Enregistrer un fichier sur le dique :

```

```

Voila un exemple basic qui ne traite pas les erreurs... tu peux l'arranger a ta guise...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2000)

Salut, tout d'abord merci pour ton aide !

Et deuxièmement : pourrais tu également me dire comment faire pour ouvrir un fichier afin de l'importer dans real basic ?



------------------
-------------------------
      De Pinho Helder
hdepinho@etsc.ch
*************************


----------



## steg (24 Mai 2000)

J'ai pas bien compris la question ;-) je pense que c'est la reponse :
Pour importer des fichiers dans un projet:
Les fichiers accepter sont les images, les sons, les movies et un fichier contenant des ressources a renommer Resources. Pour les importer, tu peux choisir le menu importer ou glisser-deposer le fichier sur le fenetre de ton projet.


----------

